# [SOLVED] The NVIDIA display panel extension cannot be created error



## Ignition1 (May 14, 2008)

Hi

I just upgraded my Dad's computer from Vista HP 64-Bit to Windows 7 and I get the following error -

The NVIDIA Display Planel extension cannot be created.

Possible reasons include: Version mistmatch.

It happens on every start-up (I think it's also why it spends so long on the Windows 7 Welcome Screen).

Weird thing is - the computer doesn't even have an NVIDIA graphics card...it's the standard Intel built-in graphics (G45?).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: The NVIDIA display panel extension cannot be created error*

Someone will probably come up with a solution, but if it were me, I'd install a separate Graphics Card which will disable the one on the MOBO.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: The NVIDIA display panel extension cannot be created error*

Make and model of the computer? 

FYI - It's most likely that there's an nVidia chipset on the computer doing this. So removing and then installing the latest version of the chipset drivers from the nVidia website (NOT the PC manufacturer) will probably help.

If that doesn't help, you can always use this free program to stop that nVidia thing from loading at startup: Autoruns for Windows


----------



## Ignition1 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: The NVIDIA display panel extension cannot be created error*

Thanks for responses.

After some digging I found some drivers by nvidia sitting around - I deleted those (without any consequences thus far...) and it's stopped the problem.


----------

